# Favorite Shopping Apps



## toupeemoor (May 11, 2021)

Online shopping is great and all, but when retailers make it even easier to nab the latest fashion trends via a fast, easy-to-use app it would be nice to take advantage of it. What essential shopping apps have you downloaded on your mobile phone, so you can do all of your buying without even opening your computer?


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 15, 2021)

I use Shop by Shopify and Amazon.


----------



## LifeLithia (May 21, 2021)

I use Amazon, Zalora and the stores own websites


----------



## toupeemoor (May 25, 2021)

I have used amazon, I better try shopify


----------



## Adelina13 (Jun 1, 2021)

I use Amazon and Shopify.


----------



## tiyaalford (Mar 29, 2022)

I use Amazon for the most part. Although sometimes I like to turn to small Kraft stores.


----------

